

Epidermal Electronic System (EES) Tatoo - donnaware
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/12/ees-packs-circuits-into-temporary-tattoos-makes-medical-diagnos/
creepy!
======
glimcat
Better article:

[http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2011/08/electronic-
ski...](http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2011/08/electronic-skin-grafts-
gadgets-t.html?ref=hp)

Abstract of paper, + full text if you have access.

<http://www.sciencemag.org/content/333/6044/838.abstract>

